# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Relaks dhe MUZIKE.........

## Busy Girl

:zemer: 


Vazhdim te mbare te temes

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Na myti shiu me gjyma Ledio...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## ATMAN

E quando tramonta il sol una canzone d'amor 
da baja a salvador oh Maria per te canterò.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dhe mbarimin e nates,...lol

----------


## ATMAN

(ketej eshte shume i degjuar ky sidomos per mesazhet qe percjell)

Ma il cielo è sempre più blu

----------


## ATMAN

"Si dice che in America tutto è ricco, tutto è nuovo, puoi salire in teleferica sui grattacieli e farti un uovo; io invece cerco il rock'n'roll al bar e nel metrò, cerco una bandiera diversa, senza sangue, sempre tersa."

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------

Maqellarjot (22-09-2014)

----------


## ATMAN

(ja kushtoj amores time qe me ka dhene nje femije aq te mire dhe te zgjuar)

----------


## ATMAN

( edhe nje tjeter per amoren time te mire qe e dua aq shume )

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

jemi qe jemi.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

veglat i kemi

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

a dehemi

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## broken_smile



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dj berti citozi,...lol

ke te fala nga qorri.

----------

